# Iboga treatment in 2 weeks



## newkid (Oct 15, 2012)

So I'm going to Costa Rica for Iboga treatment. BTW: yesterday I woke up and all of a sudden got scared and couldn't think straight. Up until then I was excited to go but I don't know what happened it's like a shift in my mind state, does that happen to anyone else? Anyways, I'm new here but I've been checking this out and was surprised how little Iboga was mentioned I want to know if it has helped anyone else on here. Reading more success stories from Iboga will help me be less anxious :S


----------



## Dave1988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I say go for it anyway, I will be going for Aruba internship in two weeks dont know nobody never been there. Going for 10 months.. So yeah also scary but hey what we have to lose right. Nobody ever died of DP/DR so stay strong and just dont forgot the world is all the same nothing changed but our perception.. Good luck on you journey please lett me know how it goes for you.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Newkid

How did your journey go ???


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Newkid

How did your journey go ???


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm going to assume that it worked for u 

Well done!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Either that or he lost his shit.

[Lost his marbles.]


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahahahahah don't say that lol


----------

